# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Qumështi i nënës

## Klevis2000

Qumështi i nënës është një përzierje e pakrahasueshme që shërben si burim ushqimor i shkëlqyeshëm për foshnjen e porsalindur dhe rrit rezistencën ndaj sëmundjeve. As ushqimi artificial për fëmijë i prodhuar nga teknologjia e ditëve tona nuk mund ta zëvendësojë këtë burim ushqimi të mrekullueshëm.
Çdo ditë zbulohen dobi të reja që përmban qumështi i nënës për
fëmijën. Një prej argumenteve që shkenca ka zbuluar rreth qumështit të nënës është se pirja e tij gjatë dy viteve të para të jetës ka dobi mjaft të madhe.19 Në Kuran jepet një lajm mjaft i rëndësishëm 14 shekuj më parë në lidhje me
këtë fakt të zbuluar nga shkenca vetëm kohët e fundit:
*Nënat duhet ti ushqejnë foshnjat e tyre
për dy vjet me radhë (El-Bekare 233)
Ne e kemi urdhëruar njeriun që të sillet mirë me prindërit,
sepse nëna e vet e mbajti në barkun e saj, me vështirësi pas
vështirësie dhe pas dy viteve ia ndau gjirin. Ji mirënjohës ndaj Meje dhe ndaj dy prindërve të tu, sepse tek Unë është
kthimi juaj. (Lukman 14)*

----------


## Mina

Qumeshti i nenes permban antikorpe (trupa imune)qe i vijne ne ndihme femijes, e mbrojne nga semundjet. Eshte per t'u habitur se si shprehet nje femer qe deshiron te kete femije por sapo te linde, do te beje nje inxheksion qe te mos i vije qumeshti sepse i bie gjoksi. cfar egoje?! T'i besh lufte natyres eshte krim. Ushqyerja e femijes me gji krijon nje mardhenie me te ngrohte dhe ndikon ne intelektin e femijes.

----------


## tereza

ti japesh gji nje femije eshte nje eksperience e mrekullueshme!sa keq qe me vjen per burrat qe s'e kane idene

----------


## fatijonuk

Perbashkohem me ju forumista dhe desha te shtoja kete:

Jo vetem qe qumshti i nenes ka shume dobi shendetesore per imunitetin e foshnjes por gjithashtu ri - forcon lidhjen prinderore midis femijes dhe nenes ne nje menyre te pa shpjegueshme.  Ato momente qe femija dhe nena shpenzojne me njeri tjetrin jane te ngulitura thelle ne shpirtin dhe zemren e femijes per tere jeten e tij/saj.

----------


## no name

me qumshtin e nones nuk ka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

sa ma shum qumesht nga mama me pi aq ma i qut bohet kalamau

----------


## white_snake

si qumshi nanes ska.........harroje shkencen,

----------


## ana.luna

qumeshti i nenes jo vetem eshte nje gje primare per femijen (per te gjitha ato qe kan thene me larte)por eshte edhe gjeja me e thjeshte me praktike qe mund te ekzistoj.Mendoni nje grua qe sapo ka lindur nje femij te cohet naten cdo tre ore(nje femij i sapo lindur ka nevoj per te pire cdo 2-3 ore) per te pergatitur biberonin sterilizuar biberonin etj etj (un per vete do kisha lujt menc).kshu pra zgjidhni te mos jepni qumesht se ju bjen gjoksi por ju lun truni nga veni ose te jepni qumesht (dhe nuk eshte e thene qe gjoksi i bjen te gjithave ) dhe te jeni nena "sane mentalmente"(kjo e fundit me duket me e dobishme).

----------


## PINK

> qumeshti i nenes jo vetem eshte nje gje primare per femijen (per te gjitha ato qe kan thene me larte)por eshte edhe gjeja me e thjeshte me praktike qe mund te ekzistoj.Mendoni nje grua qe sapo ka lindur nje femij te cohet naten cdo tre ore(nje femij i sapo lindur ka nevoj per te pire cdo 2-3 ore) per te pergatitur biberonin sterilizuar biberonin etj etj (un per vete do kisha lujt menc).kshu pra zgjidhni te mos jepni qumesht se ju bjen gjoksi por ju lun truni nga veni ose te jepni qumesht (dhe nuk eshte e thene qe gjoksi i bjen te gjithave ) dhe te jeni nena "sane mentalmente"(kjo e fundit me duket me e dobishme).



Pa diskutim qe qumeshti i gjirit eshte me i  miri por mos harrojme se sot cdo gje zevendesohet.Dhe qumeshtin e gjirit e kane zevendesuar gati 100 % me te gjitha antitrupat mbrojtese dhe qe sherbejne ne sistemin imunuzues te foshnjes. 

Sa per ato ngritjet ne mes t'nates Ana Luna, ska nevoje te sterilozosh sot , shishe dhe biberona .. i ke gati shishet e formulave .. direkt e ne goje bebes . Te vete pak me shtrenjte por ste iken tepeleku i kokes . lol

----------


## TikTak

pinko pranaj jan "daun" shumica e amerikonve se kan pi qumsh dyqoni

nuk zevendohet 100 qumshi gjinit.

----------


## ana.luna

> Pa diskutim qe qumeshti i gjirit eshte me i  miri por mos harrojme se sot cdo gje zevendesohet.Dhe qumeshtin e gjirit e kane zevendesuar gati 100 % me te gjitha antitrupat mbrojtese dhe qe sherbejne ne sistemin imunuzues te foshnjes. 
> 
> Sa per ato ngritjet ne mes t'nates Ana Luna, ska nevoje te sterilozosh sot , shishe dhe biberona .. i ke gati shishet e formulave .. direkt e ne goje bebes . Te vete pak me shtrenjte por ste iken tepeleku i kokes . lol


eksperienca qe kam pasur me beri te jap kete pergj PINK.patjeter qe cdo gje zevendesohet dhe shyqyr duke menduar se ka nga ato nena te cilave qumshti nuk i vjen (dhe kete e kam provuar per nje periudhe shume te shkurter ).nuk i njoh formulat pink sa mund te kushtojne (nga ato qe the duken shum komode)megjithate qumshti pluhur sasia per nje jave qe i duhet nje femije ketu ne itali kushton 40 euro(flas para dy vjetesh nuk e di ca kan bere tani nqs e kan ulur cmimin ).40 euro ne jave nuk me duken pak. :kryqezohen:

----------


## shkodrane82

Normalisht qe me shume vlera ka qumshti i gjirit po dhe formulat te pakten ketu ne USA si lene gje mangut. Une per vete tim bir e kam rrite me formula qysh se ka linde, pasi ashtu i kisha rrethanat, dhe jam shume e kenaqur me te.
Sa per me te sjute Tiku i Takut po ja fut kot, se ne cdo doktor qe kam nderru
per djalin me kane thene qe ka perparimin e nje femije 1.5 vjet me te madh
se ai, ne sjellje e ne kuptim te faktorve te jashtem.
Tashi me vajzen do e bej prove me qumsht gjiri por nqs nuk mund ta perballoj
normalisht direkt dhe formula. Jane te shtrejta por te lirojne duart. Une me
pare pergatis nje shishe, se rri duke u mshef sa kendej andej me ushqy
femine kur ka njerez neper kembe.

----------


## PINK

> eksperienca qe kam pasur me beri te jap kete pergj PINK.patjeter qe cdo gje zevendesohet dhe shyqyr duke menduar se ka nga ato nena te cilave qumshti nuk i vjen (dhe kete e kam provuar per nje periudhe shume te shkurter ).nuk i njoh formulat pink sa mund te kushtojne (nga ato qe the duken shum komode)megjithate qumshti pluhur sasia per nje jave qe i duhet nje femije ketu ne itali kushton 40 euro(flas para dy vjetesh nuk e di ca kan bere tani nqs e kan ulur cmimin ).40 euro ne jave nuk me duken pak.


Cmimet vetem ngrihen dhe nuk bien ndonjehere. Nejse formulat dhe ketej jane shtrenjte prandaj thashe - Ato shishet qe jane gati shkojne akoma me shume se eshte lehtesi per prinderit dhe sigurisht do paguash me shume. 

Dhe dicka tjeter do shtoja meqe tani e lexova ate postin e pare te Klevis kur thote - Jepini qumesht gjiri femijes per 2 vjet ?  :kryqezohen:  
Si shume dashkeni me ja shtrydh .......... qumeshtin , qumeshtin .. freskine femres ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pasiqe

Pink, Klevisi ka te drejte: gruaja ka gji per rreth dy vjet pas lindjes dhe, per sa i perket freskise, femres i iken freskia po s'dha gji. Bile i rritet edhe probabiliteti te kete kancer ne gji (besoj jua ka mesuar "Sex and the city" kete).

Per ato qe kane dhene gji (s'mu pergjigjen): a provon apo jo kenaqesi seksuale gruaja kur i jep te pije femijes?

----------


## PINK

> Pink, Klevisi ka te drejte: gruaja ka gji per rreth dy vjet pas lindjes dhe, per sa i perket freskise, femres i iken freskia po s'dha gji. Bile i rritet edhe probabiliteti te kete kancer ne gji (besoj jua ka mesuar "Sex and the city" kete).
> 
> Per ato qe kane dhene gji (s'mu pergjigjen): a provon apo jo kenaqesi seksuale gruaja kur i jep te pije femijes?



Gjergj K .
Po si nuk i iken freskia femres nese e perdor gjirin per 2 vjet rresht? T'gjitha vlerat vitaminore- nutrienore ti merr /thith femija .. dhe nese i ke pare fillon u varet gjiri femrave deri te kerthiza dhe pastaj fillojne gjemojne ku /si te bejne silikonet sa me pare . lol 

2 vjet eshte shume. Femija ka me shume nevoje ne muajt e pare te jetes dhe jo deri kur te kete dhembe ne goje , kur shume mire mund te haje mish t'pjek . 

Sa per pietjen tende ... femra pergjigjuni djalit , mos e lini ignorant . lolol

----------


## TikTak

mu kujtu kur bojsha noi prapsi se kom qen harakat mthoshte mama: haram tqofte qumshi babes se baba i shkret ngrihej qe me not me mbajt rradhen per qumesht

o sa kom qesh

----------


## Pasiqe

> Gjergj K .
> Po si nuk i iken freskia femres nese e perdor gjirin per 2 vjet rresht? T'gjitha vlerat vitaminore- nutrienore ti merr /thith femija .. dhe nese i ke pare fillon u varet gjiri femrave deri te kerthiza dhe pastaj fillojne gjemojne ku /si te bejne silikonet sa me pare . lol 
> 
> 2 vjet eshte shume. Femija ka me shume nevoje ne muajt e pare te jetes dhe jo deri kur te kete dhembe ne goje , kur shume mire mund te haje mish t'pjek . 
> 
> Sa per pietjen tende ... femra pergjigjuni djalit , mos e lini ignorant . lolol


Per zotin Pinko, shume gra kane harruar se per cfare duhen ato hejbet qe kane te gjoksi, per mua keni krize identiteti si femra. Shume prej tyre nuk i perdorin fare gjithe jetes, kur ne fakt ato jane bere qe te perdoren sa me shume.

----------


## ana.luna

> Pink, Klevisi ka te drejte: gruaja ka gji per rreth dy vjet pas lindjes dhe, per sa i perket freskise, femres i iken freskia po s'dha gji. Bile i rritet edhe probabiliteti te kete kancer ne gji (besoj jua ka mesuar "Sex and the city" kete).
> 
> Per ato qe kane dhene gji (s'mu pergjigjen): a provon apo jo kenaqesi seksuale gruaja kur i jep te pije femijes?



gjergj kastrioti "gruaja"(nuk me pelqen si fjal) ka gji edhe deri ne gjashte vjec pas lindjes po qe per ate ,po ashtu si tha edhe pink qumshti eshte i rendesishem deri ne gjashte muajsh per nje femij me pas mund te filloj te haj gjerat qe i pershtaten moshes natyrisht duke rralluar edhe qumshin.dhe ne moshen dy vjecare do ishte me normale te hante mishin e pjekur dhe jo sisen e mamit.


persa i perket pyetjes pak naive (per mos me then noj gje tjeter)  mendova se talleshe.megjithate po te pergjigjem,dhenia e gjirit  nje femije nuk  ka te bej me eksitimin.nga te erdhi kjo pyetje?

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nuk ka gje me te mire se *qumeshti nenes*, gjeja me me vlere per shendetin e nje foshnje.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Nuk ka gje me te mire se *qumeshti nenes*, gjeja me me vlere per shendetin e nje foshnje.


*LoooL Po ti lukas ke mbaruar per doktorr apo e ke nga eksperienca e jetes 

Une se mbaj mende se ca shije ka qumshi i nenes,por me te vertet do jete kjo qe thot Lukasi *

----------

